# Ye Ha!



## darencmarshall (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi All,

We picked up the trailer today and I can't get the kids out! Everyone is so excited and wish we could be out camping somewhere this weekend. The dealer was very helpful and actually pulled the trailer into their shop so I could inspect it. Rained here most of the day. I spent 5 hrs crawling and searching for problems. They also sent a tech with me for over an hour just to fix any small items. The trailer was assembled well with just minor cosmetic stuff.

Anyway we started loading all the essentials and cleaning and hope to make a short trip next weekend. Not sure where we will be but we are going!

Have fun and thanks everyone for helping us make are decision.

Daren Marshall


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!












































action 
Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ah, right! I know the feeling of a new rig! Congratulations on the new Outback!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!

Ensure you test all your systems b4 heading too far from home. Sounds like you may have covered that during your PDI!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Outback
Enjoy your first trip with it
Don action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Daren

Congrats on the new TT. It looks like your family is already having a blast.







Just wait until the fun your family will have once it leaves the driveway









Once again congrats









Thor


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations !


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Good News! Congratulations. Looks like our first trip this year will be when we see you at the Rally. Look forward to seeing what a 'new' 2005 23RS looks like!


----------

